# How to upgrade from libc.so.6 to libc.so.7



## goldenfire (Dec 25, 2009)

Could anyone teach me how to upgrade from libc.so.6 to libc.so.7?
Thanks a lot in advance


----------



## FBSDin20Steps (Dec 25, 2009)

Without any further information given... you should talk to Nostradamus.


----------



## goldenfire (Dec 25, 2009)

```
w-sun# locate libc.so
/lib/libc.so.6
/usr/lib/libc.so
w-sun# uname -a
FreeBSD w-sun.sgc 6.1-RELEASE FreeBSD 6.1-RELEASE #0: Sun May  7 04:42:56 UTC 2006     root@opus.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/SMP  i386
```


----------



## FBSDin20Steps (Dec 25, 2009)

Did you install an application that needs libc.so.7 on your 6.1 RELEASE?


----------



## goldenfire (Dec 25, 2009)

FBSDin20Steps said:
			
		

> Did you install an application that needs libc.so.7 on your 6.1 RELEASE?



Yes. In fact I wrote a small program in another box with RELEASE 7.
Now I want to run the binary file on this 6.1 box.
Although I could recompile the source file, I still want the answer "Is it possible to upgrade from libc.so.6 to libc.so.7?"


----------



## FBSDin20Steps (Dec 25, 2009)

I think... you gave yourself the answer. Going from 7.0 to 6.1 is really a big rollback.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 25, 2009)

Recompile .. you can't make FBSD 6.1 forward compatible with FBSD 7 ..

Well, you could. By upgrading to FBSD 7


----------



## goldenfire (Dec 25, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Recompile .. you can't make FBSD 6.1 forward compatible with FBSD 7 ..
> 
> Well, you could. By upgrading to FBSD 7



Could you teach me a little more about this issue?
Why we can not upgrade libc.so.6 to libc.so.7?
I have no idea about the role of libc.so in FreeBSD.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 25, 2009)

FreeBSD is a complete operating system, not a kernel with some add-ons you can upgrade separately. You need to upgrade the entire base system (kernel + userland).

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/updating-upgrading.html


----------



## foo_daemon (Dec 25, 2009)

This poses an interesting question, though:  can you install misc/compat7x on a 6.x machine?  --- My wild guess is NO.

Edit: NM, found the answer in the compat7x makefile.

```
.if ${OSVERSION} < 800105
IGNORE=         is for FreeBSD 8.x and newer
.endif
```


----------

